# What sealant should I use?



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

I am building my wife some small planters out of a pecan tree that recently took a fall. What type of sealant should I use to try and help preserve them? Thanks, Steven


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Just simple 2 part epoxy, make sure you add a drain hole in the bottom.

John


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

So just put the epoxy around the inside? Do I need to put anything on the bark. They actually had natural drain holes in them already. Thanks


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I would not worry about the bark. 

John


----------



## High_Water (Jun 6, 2017)

I would also recommend epoxy, but I would go ahead and do the bark as well. It may or may not help, but I don't see how it would hurt either. Worst case scenario either way is - the bark falls off.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

If those "Logs" were cut in the winter the bark will stay adhered for a LONG time. Cut in the summer, it will flake off unless you completely dip the "Planter" in epoxy or other type of preservative.

John


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

jtburf said:


> If those "Logs" were cut in the winter the bark will stay adhered for a LONG time. Cut in the summer, it will flake off unless you completely dip the "Planter" in epoxy or other type of preservative.
> 
> John


It fell at the end of October, so i cut them about mid November. Thanks


----------

